# JD model L spreader rebuild



## mesafarmer (Apr 10, 2012)

I just started a rebuild on a JD model L spreader. The left side axle bearing housing broke and I am trying to get the ring and pawl assembly off so I can replace it. Does anyone have any advice on the best way to go about this. The spreader has been sitting out in the weather for at least 30 years and everything is quite rusted. 

The boards are also rotted and I am planning on pulling the whole spreader apart to replace/clean and lube it. If anyone has done this before and has any advice i would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

For your rusted parts, soak them in penetrating oil for a long time and see if they loosen. You can make your own out of a 50/50 mixture of acetone and automatic transmission fluid. If not, you will probably have to use an acetylene torch and heat them to get them apart. Do you plan to use the spreader after you finish with it? If so, use an industrial enamel to paint it. That's what I did with my Meyer's manure spreader and the manure just slides right off the paint because it is so hard and shiny.


----------



## mesafarmer (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I guess it will just take time to get apart without breaking anything. I do plan on using it when I am done. Great job on your rebuild. It looks amazing.


----------



## mesafarmer (Apr 10, 2012)

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The floor is 3/4" treated plywood and the sides are "car siding" according to the lumberyard. They have that groove cut into them and they are tongue and groove boards. Keeps the sides leak free and they look pretty nice. On top of the floor we added a sheet of poly to make the manure slide easier and to keep it from freezing tight in the winter. It was specially cut for the spreader by the company that made it, and the leading edge was bent down a bit to help the cross slats slide onto it rather than catching at the edge. Its about 3/16" thick. The black wood is 2x12" treated lumber.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Model "L" spreader rebuild*



mesafarmer said:


> I just started a rebuild on a JD model L spreader. The left side axle bearing housing broke and I am trying to get the ring and pawl assembly off so I can replace it. Does anyone have any advice on the best way to go about this. The spreader has been sitting out in the weather for at least 30 years and everything is quite rusted.
> 
> The boards are also rotted and I am planning on pulling the whole spreader apart to replace/clean and lube it. If anyone has done this before and has any advice i would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever get your spreader axle apart ?? They can be a real bugger. I know cause I have a small ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 spreaders I am either parting out or fixing up. If you need any parts for yours, let me know, I should have about anything you need. 
I had an old boy tell me to use gum terpentine for penetrating fluid. An old blacksmith told him about it. He was working on the same thing you are doing and it worked. I haven't tried it yet myself but I plan on it . Good Luck-------------Bill


----------

